# String Trio



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I wrote a little experimental String Trio, sorry for the midi.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fstring-trio


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Definitely very experimental. It doesn't sound like 12-Tone. What was the idea behind it?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I took a twelve tone row and asked questions to it: "What is the number of row to use here" and "How many notes of it" etc. Then, I permute the row and ask again. So the "information" of the piece is coded in a row yet it is composed of fragments of it's transformations.


----------

